# Pelagisches Angeln



## Bobster (21. August 2014)

*Wie seht Ihr das ?*

 'bin zwar auch Bootsbesitzer, aber viel lieber vom Ufer aus unterwegs.
 Schleppen gehört für mich auch nicht zum angeln #c

 Nun gibt es ja einen neuen Trend: *Pelagisches Angeln*
 Bei uns ist er dieses Jahr voll angekommen.

 Ein HotSpot nach dem anderen wird angefahren und den Hechten, Zandern und Welsen solange mit dem Jigkopf
 auf den Schädel eingeschlagen bis sie genervt abhauen oder halt beißen.

 Die kapitalen Fänge sind rapide gestiegen.

 Als Uferangler biste machtlos und ohne eine 2000 €uronen
 Echolotausrüstung läuft nix.

 Kein Guide mehr ohne 

 Ich gebe der ganzen Sache noch 2-3 Jahre und zumindest unsere "Kapitalen" sind "entnommen" !

 Ich möchte jetzt nicht rüberkommen als der neidische Uferangler oder NixFänger-das liegt mir fremd, aber eine gewisse "Gefahr" sehe ich schon.


----------



## barschaholic (21. August 2014)

Ja da weckst du glaub ich ein schönes Diskussionsthema...also ich bin auch Uferangler (hauptsächlich am Fluss), habe aber schon das ein oder andere mal mit auffen Boot gesessen...

Jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber meiner Meinung nach, hat mir das Boot angeln nicht so gefallen...Das ständige Echolot Gesuche hat irgendwie die Spannung genommen...da war nix mit Hot Spot erfragen oder finden, nix mit einfach mal probieren...sondern losfahren, Fisch finden und solange probieren bis was beisst oder direkt weiter...

Kam mir vor wie ein Berufsfischer 

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres wie eine richtig schöne Forellenpirsch...schleichen, in Deckung bleiben und hot spots suchen...

Ich glaube deswegen bevorzuge ich das Flussangeln so sehr...Du weißt einfach nicht was passiert...


----------



## Forester FXT (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Ja das ist der Neue Trend der Bigge und Lister.

Angefangen hat damit ja der Reuber und der kann das gut wie man sieht.

Wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs bin sehe ich eigentlich mehr Angler am Plag als Schlepper. 

wobei wir nicht Schleppen sondern immer nur Hotspots anfahren zum Dropshoten, aber so langsam wollten wir das auch mal machen.

Klar werden die Großen bald selten aber es gibt ja auch Leute die C&R machen. 

Mehr ist hier aber nicht dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## Mendez (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Was zu Geier ist pelagisches Angeln? Wieder ein Trend aus Japan?


----------



## Daniel SN (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Mendez
Du suchst im Freiwasser nach einer schönen Sichel auf dem Echolot und bietest dann dem Räuber darüber deinen Köder an. Und beobachtest dabei das Echolot ob der Räuber sich nun nähert oder doch abdreht. 
Und wenn er kommt dann ist es ein knallharter Biss auf Ansage.


----------



## Purist (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt nicht rüberkommen als der neidische Uferangler oder NixFänger-das liegt mir fremd, aber eine gewisse "Gefahr" sehe ich schon.



Einmal im Film gesehen, ich glaube es war bei Rute-Raus, langweiliger geht angeln in meinen Augen nun wirklich nicht. #c

Demnächst wird noch per Kamera geglotzt, ob der Echolot-Hecht/Zander wirklich beißunwillig ist. 
Da ist weder Sport*- noch Spannung dabei. Hauptsache Berufsshowangler werden uns auch weiterhin mit ihren toten, ähm, lebenden Monsterfängen und Grinsefratzen beglücken: "Mit Methode XY gefangen, hier hat der Haken XY wieder voll überzeugt, da müsst ihr euch das hier noch besorgen, und ohne die neuen Shads von XY wird das sowieso nichts!". 

* Beziehe ich auf das Angeln insgesamt, nicht nur auf Köder ablassen und den Drill eines Fisches.


----------



## Rannebert (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Das kann man auch gut darauf ausweiten, ob man angeln vom Boot allgemein zulassen und gut finden soll, oder eben nicht.
Denn egal wie man angelt, mit dem Boot kommt man immer an die Stellen, die vom Ufer schlecht oder gar nicht beangelt werden können. Und dann sind die dicken Fische auch nicht unbedingt fern, wenn man weiss, was man tut und sucht.

Mit Echolot die tollen Stellen abfahren und abklopfen, auf denen Fische zu sehen sind, ist für mich nicht mehr angeln, sondern nur Ertrag (oder Besatz) ernten, und sonst nichts. Das hat für mich mit Angeln an sich nichts mehr gemein.

Andererseits hat der Bootsbesitzer/fahrer auch den Geldwertenvorteil gegenüber den Uferanglern, dass er Stellen erreicht, die sonst nicht, oder nur schwer beangelbar sind. Auch ohne Echolot geht da mehr, allerdings braucht man dann mehr Erfahrung, Wissen und Glück, statt direkt mit der Nase auf die Stelle gestossen zu werden, wo Fische sind.

Sei es wie es ist, in meinem Verein gibt es genau ein Fliessgewässer, dass vom Boot aus zu beangeln ist, und das ist auch gut so. Und auch sonst sind so Spässe wie Futterboot etc. generell verboten.


----------



## orgel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Mendez schrieb:


> Was zu Geier ist pelagisches Angeln? Wieder ein Trend aus Japan?



Das hab ich mich beim Thread-Titel eben auch gefragt... http://www.enzyklo.de/Begriff/Pelagisch
Wen man nach den eigentlichen Definition geht und das auf unsere Gewässer überträgt, ist das wohl so, wie der TE es beschreibt... Fische im tiefen Wasser suchen und ), ist das wohl nicht anderes, als 



Bobster schrieb:


> *Wie seht Ihr das ?*
> Ein HotSpot nach dem anderen wird angefahren und den Hechten, Zandern und Welsen solange mit dem Jigkopf auf den Schädel eingeschlagen bis sie genervt abhauen oder halt beißen.
> 
> Die kapitalen Fänge sind rapide gestiegen.
> ...



Und die Stellen sucht man sich halt mich dem Echolot im Freiwasser... 

Kommt das hin?


----------



## Mendez (21. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

das ist doch kein Angeln mehr...was die modernen Angler sich alles einfallen lassen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Mendez schrieb:


> das ist doch kein Angeln mehr...was die modernen Angler sich alles einfallen lassen.


#c

:mUnd wenn ich an einem glasklaren Gewässer am Ufer entlangpirsche und dann einen erspäten Fisch auf Sicht beangle, ist das dann auch kein Angeln mehr???

Ist es unsportlich, dabei dann auch noch eine Polbrille auf der Nase zu haben?:g

Wenn´s die Technik gibt und man sie sich leisten kann und will, ist es doch nur normal, sie auch zu nutzen.

Es gibt immer Leute, die fangen auch mit der allerbesten Technik nix und andere, die auch mit einfachsten Mitteln immer ihre Fische erwischen...

Wer´s so gut drauf hat, daß das ständige Drillen langweilig wird, kann sich ja eine neue Herausforderung suchen.

Ach ja, ich bin übrigens reiner Uferangler.


----------



## pike-81 (22. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Im Endeffekt versucht doch fast jeder Angler mit gegebenen Mitteln möglichst erfolgreich zu sein. 
Nicht jede Sichel ist ein Biß, nicht jeder Biß ein Fang, nicht jeder Fang landet in der Küche. 
Solche kritischen Stimmen unter uns führen nur zu weiteren Verboten und Einschränkungen. 
Da ist der Ruf nach einem Boots-, E-Motor-, und Echolotverbot nicht mehr weit, und dann kucken alle in die Röhre. 
Leben und Leben lassen. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Da ist der Ruf nach einem Boots-, E-Motor-, und Echolotverbot nicht mehr weit, und dann kucken alle in die Röhre.
> i


Würde ich nicht viel Geld dagegen setzen ...




pike-81 schrieb:


> Leben und Leben lassen.
> Petri


So ischs......


----------



## offense80 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Im Endeffekt versucht doch fast jeder Angler mit gegebenen Mitteln möglichst erfolgreich zu sein.
> Nicht jede Sichel ist ein Biß, nicht jeder Biß ein Fang, nicht jeder Fang landet in der Küche.
> Solche kritischen Stimmen unter uns führen nur zu weiteren Verboten und Einschränkungen.
> ...



|good:|good:|good:

Ich bin leider Uferangler lol.


----------



## lausi97 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Gummifisch und Boilies waren auch mal Teufelswerk..........


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Ich sehe bei den Vorgängen auf den Seen des Ruhrverbandes und in dieser Diskussion vor allem mal wieder mehr oder weniger unverhohlenen Neid, Missgunst und sich gegenseitig ans Bein pinkln wollen. Also mal wieder gar nichts neues. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann es zu Tage tritt. Ich war damals übrigens dabei, als diese Angelmethode erstmals in einem öffentlichen Rahmen publik gemacht wurde und schon damals war mir klar, wozu es führen wird.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Meine Fresse, wie kann man DAGEGEN sein? Es ist eine neue, erfolgreiche Technik. ISS DOCH GEIL!

Und mal ehrlich, 90% der Leute, die so angeln (können) releasen doch eh fast alles...das ist doch Quark, dass da alles bei raus genommen wird.

Und an die Neider und Ahnungslosen: Auch mit Echo, gutem Boot und Ahnung ist KEIN FANG GARANTIERT. Beschäftigt euch erstmal da mit.

Keiner kann auf dem Echo wirklich unterscheiden, ob das Zander, Brasse, Karpfen oder sonstwas ist...keiner weiß wirklich, wo an/ unter einem Futterfischschwarm ein Räuber hockt und ob überhaupt.

Dazu kommt noch, dass auch ein noch so versierter Echoangler nicht sieht, was auch nur nen Meter außerhalb seines Echokegels ist...

Nee nee Leute, das ist ne reine Neiddiskussion. Ich fing mich schon ohne Echo dumm und düselig vom Ufer mit Blinker und habe mit Echo, ner vollen Box etc. abgeschneidert...


----------



## Seele (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Lasst die doch fischen wie ihr wollt. Ich angel auch vom Ufer aus nicht an Stellen an denen ich von vorn herein weiß da geht nichts. Ich such mir ja auch die Hot Spots, wär ich ja blöd wenn nicht. 
Ein Echo ist erlaubt, was ich auch richtig finde, wie ich es dann einsetze, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Der eine investiert halt mehr Geld in den Fisch der Andere weniger. 
Ich fahr auch in Urlaub und nehm für 200 Euro futter mit. Klar gehts auch mit 30 Euro aber mir ist es das halt wert. 

Der eine würde nie ein WM Spiel für einen Angelabend opfern, der Nächste sagt halt, egal, dann bin ich wenigstens allein. Es kommt halt immer auf die eigene Erwartungshaltung an. So auch beim "pelagischen Angeln" Einer gibt viel Geld aus und fischt auf Teufel komm raus auf die Dicken, der Andere sagt ach hock ich halt da hin, wird schon was gehen auch wenns nur ein Kleiner ist, das Naturerlebnis steht bei mir im Vordergrund.


----------



## MikeHawk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Kann mir jemand erklären was daran neu sein soll mit dem Boot an gute stellen zu fahren wo man struktur oder fische auf dem echolot sieht?


Ist min. genauso alt wie das erste Echolot


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Wer das Buch von Rainer Bouterwerk "Angeln auf Königsfische" gelesen hat, wird feststellen, dass seit Generationen bereits "pelagisch" gefischt wird. 

Aber wie es immer so ist. Da gräbt einer eine alte Methode aus, passt sie an zeitgemäße Bedingungen und Materialien an und schon macht sie die Riege der Miesepeter auf, ihm Fänge und Erfolge zu neiden!

Wer heute tatsächlich noch glaubt, mit dem Einsatz von ordentlichen Booten und einem guten Echolot sei der Fang von Kapitalen, oder Fischen ganz allgemein, eine Routineangelegenheit, der fordere ich zur Probe aufs Exempel und ich werde mich an seinem Scheitern laben. Die Zahl derer, die so ein Echosignal auf ihrem Gerät auch wirklich deuten können ist beschämend gering. Dazu kommt, was man auf dem Schirm sieht, ist bereits alles Vergangenheit und nur weil man einer Sichel ansichtig wurde, ist der Verusacher ebenso wenig gefangen, wie mit dem Gang ans Ufer, an einen gefütterten Platz.


----------



## Colli_HB (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Ich finde pelagisches Angeln weniger kritisch wie Vertikalangeln.
Die freiwasser Fische stehen ja meißt flacher. 
Zudem ist es ja gar nicht an jedem Gewässer möglich. Ich kann mir zB. nicht vorstellen, dass es auf Flüssen mit stärkerer Strömung klappt.

Faszinierend und spannend finde ich es schon, wenn man auf dem Echolot sieht, wie der Fisch zum Köder aufsteigt. 

Ich bin aber bisher auch nur Ufer bzw. Kajakangler. Vom Kajak aus ist diese Methode im Fluss nicht machbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> Nee nee Leute, das ist ne reine Neiddiskussion. .


Fisch- und Gewässerneid - das Übel beim Angeln....

Daraus resultieren die meisten dummen Regelungen....

Und, ob wie hier oder bei anderen Fällen:
Es werden weitere kommen, jede Wette...


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Da täuschst du dich aber. Schau mal an die bekannten Waller-Flüsse, wie da mit treibenden Booten und Kunstködern gefischt wird. Aber ich geb dir Recht, einen Waller mit dem Kajak drillen, muss man nicht haben.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer das Buch von Rainer Bouterwerk "Angeln auf Königsfische" gelesen hat, wird feststellen, dass seit Generationen bereits "pelagisch" gefischt wird.


 
Traumangeln auf Königsfische

Allem anderen stimme ich zu!#h


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Traumangeln auf Königsfische
> 
> Allem anderen stimme ich zu!#h



So isses! #6


----------



## magnus12 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Die meisten guten Fische sind die meiste Zeit des Jahres nunmal im Freiwasser anzutreffen. Ohne Echolot ist man dort blind. Diese Form des Angelns mag ja nicht jedermanns Sache sein, aber sie zu verteufeln und dabei auf die "gute" Zeit des Jahres zu warten wenn ausgehungerte, lädierte Laichhechte am Ufergürtel zu fangen sind halte ich für fragwürdig. 

Ein vernünftiges digitales Echolot kostet unter 300 Euro. Das ist nicht mehr als viele Sportsfreunde für eine Wathose, eine Baitcastercombo oder eine Fliegenrute ausgeben. Oder ein Klapprad fürs Spinnfischen am Kanal. 

Ich bin offen gesagt fassungslos darüber dass schon wieder eine Angelmethode kritisiert wird nur weil sie modern und erfolgreich ist. Wenn ich schon Sätze höre wie "das ist für mich kein Angeln" wird mir schlecht. #d

Dort wo man Angst um kapitale Fische haben muß kann man Entnahmefenster vereinbaren. Die meisten modernen Raubfischangler tun das ohnehin und entnehmen nur einen Teil ihrer Fänge. Nur in Deutschland bricht dabei immer wieder die kathegorische Kochtopfangler vs. C&R Debatte aus.  #q

Gruß
#h
Frank


----------



## Carpdr (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt der Vielschreiber, aber diesmal möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Das ist hier wieder eine typisch Diskussion die wahrscheinlich nur in unserem schönen Ländle aufkommen kann. Nun zu meiner Person. Ich bin genauso oft mit meinem Boot unterwegs wie vom Ufer bzw zu Fuss. 
Ich habe auch ein Echolot an Bord, aber wie vorher schon mehrfach geschrieben, ist nicht jeder Fisch den man dort sieht, auch ein gefangener Fisch. Ausserdem kann man nicht erkennen um welchen Fisch es sich handelt. 

Lasst doch diese Neid Diskussionen. Sie führen zu nichts. 
Wenn jemand Spass am pelagischen Fischen hat, ist es doch absolut in Ordnung. 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge mit Echolot die Gewässerstruktur zu erkunden um diese dann abzuwerfen. Für mich ist das nichts aber trotzdem "feinde" ich nicht die jenigen an die es machen.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## 13Müller (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Ich kann die Aufregung nicht verstehen. Jedoch gehört es vielleicht dazu "neue" Methoden zu verteufeln. Die erste beringte Rute und Stationärrolle war auch mal irgendwann Hexenwerk.
Aber was am pelagischen Angeln neu sein soll ist für mich fraglich?
Und das die Mitangler unter uns, die wirklich pelagisch ans Werk gehen, in der Regel die Fische fangen, die uns Uferanglern eh nicht ans Band gehen würden steht für mich außer Frage. Ebenso wage ich die Behauptung aufzustellen, dass 95% der pelagischen Mitstreiter auch releasen. 
Mithin ist die Diskussion eigentlich,  wie so oft, neidgesteuert, fangerfolgstreitigmachend, und demnach hinfällig. ...
P.S.: Magnus- Wo bekommst du nen gutes Echolot für 300€ - oder eine 9 vergessen? Lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren..


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Außerdem FUNKTIONIERT das nichtmal überall...in großen tiefen Seen ok, aber in Flüssen, flachen Teichen und Seen etc. funktioniert das nichtmal wirklich.

Ich habe das selber noch nicht vertieft versucht, aber mich durchaus damit beschäftigt...ganz ehrlich, is eine sehr technische Angelei, die unter bestimmten Umständen außergewöhnliche Fänge bringen KANN. Mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Purist (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wie es immer so ist. Da gräbt einer eine alte Methode aus, passt sie an zeitgemäße Bedingungen und Materialien an und schon macht sie die Riege der Miesepeter auf, ihm Fänge und Erfolge zu neiden!



Normalerweise lese ich diese Blätter nicht, das bekam ich allerdings in die Hand. 
Da stellte ein "Experte", einer derjenigen, die immer gerne behaupten man müsse die Großen schützen (C&R), diese Methode als Neuheit vor, Riesenhechtgrinsefotosession inklusive. Ein paar Seiten weiter findet sich das auch für den Artikel abgelichtete Echolot in einer großen Anzeige..|rolleyes
Letztlich sieht sich dann auch noch der Chefredakteur gezwungen, langatmig ausdrücklich vor Kochtopfangler zu warnen, die mit dieser Methode die heimischen Großfischbestände gefährden. 
Geht's noch? 

Neid ist mir diesbezüglich fremd, ich jage nicht gezielt Großhechten nach, befische keine Talsperren, im meinem Verein gibt's ein Echolot- und Schleppangelverbot und meine Hechte lichte ich i.d.R. auf dem Küchenbrett ab. Was andere machen, interessiert mich auch nicht, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht und es nicht untersagt ist.

Wundern muss ich mich trotzdem über diese "Entwicklungen". Was war Angeln einmal eine geruhsame Angelegenheit, bevor jeder, möglichst an jedem Angeltag, seinen Großfisch in die Kamera halten wollte. |rolleyes 
Es soll einmal Bootsangler gegeben haben, die mit einem Ruderboot Schleppangeln gingen, ein Echolot dazu benutzen, um Kanten und Berge unter Wasser aufzuspüren, die vielleicht sogar einen Ansitz per Boot machten, mit Pose, Pfeife, dem Schuß in der Thermoskanne und der Tageszeitung..
Wenigstens einmal wollten die da drin stehen, mit dem Fang ihres Lebens..!

Ich warte nur auf diejenigen, die behaupten, sie bräuchten pelagisches Angeln unbedingt, weil sie ihre knappe Freizeit möglichst ausschließlich mit Erfolgen krönen wollen. Anschließend wird dann wieder über unsere miserablen Raubfischbestände gejammert.


----------



## Bobster (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Wie seht Ihr das ?*
> Ich möchte jetzt nicht rüberkommen als *der neidische Uferangler oder NixFänger*-das liegt mir fremd, aber eine gewisse "Gefahr" sehe ich schon.



Es sei mir erlaubt, auch wenn jeder Tröt ne Eigendynamik
 entwickelt, mich selber zu zitieren.
 Leute die, *es sind immer die gleichen*, hier mit "Neiddebatte" einsteigen erfüllen Ihre selbst auferlegte Mission als Agent Provocateur !

 An alle anderen: 
 Vielen Dank für Euren interessanten Blickwinkel auf eine Art und Weise wie heute vielfach geangelt wird.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Es soll einmal Bootsangler gegeben haben, die mit einem Ruderboot Schleppangeln gingen, ein Echolot dazu benutzen, um Kanten und Berge unter Wasser aufzuspüren, die vielleicht sogar einen Ansitz per Boot machten, mit Pose, Pfeife, dem Schuß in der Thermoskanne und der Tageszeitung..



Die gibts noch  ! Warum auch nicht...


----------



## tomsen83 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier einige mit langweilig haben??? Ob ich nu auf ne Pose gucke und ganz aufgeregt bin wenn die anfängt zu zappeln oder aufm Echo den steigenden Waller/ Hecht/ Großfisch xy beobachte der sich langsam meinem Köder nähert... Gibt beides dolle Herzklopfen.

Und wie bereits erwähnt: nicht jede Sichel ist auch ein gefangener Fisch! Bestes Beispiel Waller klopfen. Da haste am Tag 30 steigende Fische und nicht einen Anfasser. Am nächsten Tag ballern dir gleich drei hintereinander drauf und es gibt Doppelbisse usw.

Ich finds supi wenn die Chanzen steigen einen (oder mehrere) Kapitale zu fangen. Darum gehts mir persönlich beim Angeln auch. 

Ruhe hab ich auch beim Picknick im Grünen!


----------



## Deep Down (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Normalerweise lese ich diese Blätter nicht, das bekam ich allerdings in die Hand.
> Da stellte ein "Experte", einer derjenigen, die immer gerne behaupten man müsse die Großen schützen (C&R), diese Methode als Neuheit vor, Riesenhechtgrinsefotosession inklusive. Ein paar Seiten weiter findet sich das auch für den Artikel abgelichtete Echolot in einer großen Anzeige..|rolleyes
> Letztlich sieht sich dann auch noch der Chefredakteur gezwungen, langatmig ausdrücklich vor Kochtopfangler zu warnen, die mit dieser Methode die heimischen Großfischbestände gefährden.
> Geht's noch?



Wenn es um Kohle und Selbstdarstellung geht, wird eben auch die letzte "Oma" noch verkauft!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Da ist der Ruf nach einem Boots-, E-Motor-, und Echolotverbot nicht mehr weit, und dann kucken alle in die Röhre.
> Petri


 
Ist hier in Oberfranken schon angekommen:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...n-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberfranken/

* § 14
*Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen, die auch zur Auslotung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist verboten. Ausnahmen bedürfen der  Zustimmung der Fachberatung für Fischerei des Bezirks Oberfranken.

#h


----------



## Rannebert (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Dass in solchen Themen grundsätzlich immer direkt Neid unterstellt werden muss, ist schon arm.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Wie nennst du es denn, wenn einer dem anderen nichts gönnt und womöglich gleich nach Verboten schreit?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Das kann man auch gut darauf ausweiten, ob man angeln vom Boot allgemein zulassen und gut finden soll, oder eben nicht.


Da du das Thema gerade ansprichst....
Ob man es gut oder schlecht findet, das ist eben jedem selbst überlassen. Aber großartige Bevormundungen auszusprechen, sofern eine Tierart jetzt nicht bedroht ist (was sie nicht ist), halte ich grundsätzlich für die falsche Richtung. Schließlich sitzen wir Angler alle im selben Boot (oder auch nicht ^^) und werden schon genügend mit Regularien bestraft.

Oft wurde hier die Frage gestellt, ob es noch angeln ist. Was da jeder für sich empfindet spielt keine Rolle, denn die Definition für das Angeln ist festgelegt. Und darunter versteht man die Ausübung des Fischfangs mit einer Handangel. Punkt.
Ob das nun im FoPu, großen See, der Badewanne, mit Spinnrute, Echolot oder mit Dildo im Meer ist spielt keine Rolle. #c

Die Frage müsste viel mehr heißen ob man für sich diese Art des Angelns noch Wertschätzen kann.

Und hier würde ich sagen, das es grundsätzlich darauf ankommt. Lust vom Boot zu angeln habe ich grundsätzlich. Und beim Fischen im Meer oder auf bestimmte Fische ist es auch kaum anders möglich. In diesen Fällen gehört es eindeutig dazu. In sehr großen Seen finde ich es auch legitim mit einem Boot den Fischen nach zustellen. Und wenn dann eben das Echolot zum Einsatz kommt, ist es eben so.
Ich für meinen Teil bin aber lieber am Fluss, Kanal oder um den See unterwegs. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit, ich würde hin und wieder wohl mit aufs Boot kommen, aber alles in allem wäre das für mich nur "mal" eine Ausnahme.

Für mich hat aber der Fänger des 80er Hechts am Ufer eindeutig mehr Achtung verdient, als der xte Meter Hecht mit Echolot. Da findet für mich eindeutig eine andere Wertung statt.
Das selbe gilt natürlich für den FoPu Stör, Wels und c.o. im Vergleich zu dem Tier aus dem natürlichen Raum.

Von mir aus soll jeder so angeln wie er es für richtig hält. So lange er damit niemanden stört oder weh tut - wayne?


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Die Frage stell ich mir auch grade...welche Motivation außer Neid oder zumindest Missgunst sollte man haben, den Technikanglern ihre Fänge nicht zu gönnen?

Mal ehrlich...ich bin so doof, ich freu mich sogar, wenn mal ein High Tech Boot plus Experten richtig fängt...klingt doof, is aber so. Warum? Ganz einfach...die setzen eh zurück, sprich machen keinen Schaden. Also wenn ich Küchenfisch brauch, is er noch drin, "mir nimmt keiner was weg"! Und ich sehe mal, was möglich wäre, welche Menge und Größe, wenn ich denn angeln könnte   !


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Und Bieberpelz hat recht, was eine gewisse Wertigkeit der Fänge angeht...natürlich ist eine Meerforelle von 70cm vom Ufer "wertvoller" bzw. meist härter erarbeitet als der gleiche Fisch beim Trollen (auch so ein Reizthema). Trotzdem fetzt Trolling und ich würde das nie verteufeln...is auch angeln.


----------



## Rannebert (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie nennst du es denn, wenn einer dem anderen nichts gönnt und womöglich gleich nach Verboten schreit?




Dass nichts gegönnt wird, habt ihr fein reininterpretiert. Genauso wie den Neid dabei...
Man liest halt gerne, was man lesen mag.

Ich bin auch nicht neidisch, auf Formel 1-Fahrer, oder die Leute, die Touristenrennen auf dem Ring fahren etc. nur weil die grosse, hochmotorisierte Autos unterm Hintern haben, und ich sparsame 65PS fahre. Aber ich lehne sowas trotzdem ab. Aus Gründen, die nichts mit Neid zu tun haben.

Und genauso lehne ich es ab, mit immer besseren Methoden unbedingt jeden einzelnen Fisch in einem Gewässer finden und erreichen zu können. Bootsangeln kann man an diversen Gewässern auf Grund der Grösse sowieso nicht ausschliessen, aber muss das ganze dann noch mit bester Technik gepaart sein, damit man nicht mal mehr denken, sondern nur noch suchen muss?
Ich sage Nein!

Und auch da ist kein Neid dabei.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Zurück zur Bambusrute und Pferdehaar   !


----------



## glavoc (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

was ich mich grad` frag` - müsste es den statt Pelagisches Angeln nicht eher Pelagialisches Angeln oder besser noch Freiwasserangeln geschrieben werden? ^^ 
lg


----------



## feederbrassen (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Und genauso lehne ich es ab, mit immer besseren Methoden unbedingt jeden einzelnen Fisch in einem Gewässer finden und erreichen zu können. Bootsangeln kann man an diversen Gewässern auf Grund der Grösse sowieso nicht ausschliessen, aber muss das ganze dann noch mit bester Technik gepaart sein, damit man nicht mal mehr denken, sondern nur noch suchen muss?
> Ich sage Nein!
> 
> Und auch da ist kein Neid dabei.



#6 _Ich sehe es genauso._


----------



## Mikesch (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



			
				Rannebert schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und genauso lehne ich es ab, mit immer besseren Methoden unbedingt jeden einzelnen Fisch in einem Gewässer finden und erreichen zu können. Bootsangeln kann man an diversen Gewässern auf Grund der Grösse sowieso nicht ausschliessen, aber muss das ganze dann noch mit bester Technik gepaart sein, damit man nicht mal mehr denken, sondern nur noch suchen muss?
> Ich sage Nein! ...





feederbrassen schrieb:


> #6 _Ich sehe es genauso._



Ihr könnt ja eure Kohlefaserruten gleich auf den Müll werfen. 
Kann euch aber im Gegenzug mit schönen Vollglasruten aushelfen.|supergri Die uralten gespliessten Ruten in meinem Angelzimmer sind aber tabu.


----------



## Purist (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie nennst du es denn, wenn einer dem anderen nichts gönnt und womöglich gleich nach Verboten schreit?



Interessant, wer schreit hier nach Verboten? Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde geäußert, dass dies bald verboten werden könnte...

Zum Neid habe ich alles gesagt. Den jemandem zu unterstellen erfüllt in meinen Augen nur einen Zweck: Ihm ohne stichhaltige Argumente schnell den Mund verbieten zu wollen. |rolleyes


----------



## Damyl (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Dass in solchen Themen grundsätzlich immer direkt Neid unterstellt werden muss, ist schon arm.


Das würde ich nicht so eng sehen. Der Mensch tendiert dazu, meist von sich auf andere zu schliessen. 

Mir ist grundsätzlich egal mit welcher Methode, wer, mit was, wieviel Fisch jemand fängt. Demjenigen soll es Spass machen.
Darum dreht sich das Angeln.


----------



## markus_82 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Mich erinnert das pelagische Angeln irgendwie an das http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelspiel-fische-Angeln-elektronisch-Sound-Geschicklichkeitsspiel-/220852239735

Von oben reingucken und gewünschten Fisch fangen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Damyl schrieb:


> Mir ist grundsätzlich egal mit welcher Methode, wer, mit was, wieviel Fisch jemand fängt. *Demjenigen soll es Spass machen*.
> Darum dreht sich das Angeln.



So isses...


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Widerlicher als das vertikale Angeln vom Boot ist die Methode auch nicht.

Also lass sie doch die Presse und Industrie brauchte was neues als Aufmacher für dieses Jahr.

Die meisten Angler werden das aifgrund der Kosten für Boot und Technik zum Glück eh nicht durchziehen.


----------



## magnus12 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



13Müller schrieb:


> ....
> P.S.: Magnus- Wo bekommst du nen gutes Echolot für 300€ - oder eine 9 vergessen? Lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren..



Ich hab das einfachste digitale Echo, damals war das das Hummingbird 571 von Schlageter. Als Kajakangler gehe ich rauh mit dem Gerät um und durch PE und Silikon kann man eh keine Wunder erwarten. Zum Aufspüren von Fischschwärmen reicht es. 

Auf dem Kajak wechsel ich ständig die Methode, Spinnfischen, tote Rute, vertikal, zwischen 2 Spots schleppen, was grade Sinn macht. Daher bin ich etwas irritiert wenn jemand über eine bestimmte Methode die Nase rümpft. Letztes Jahr hatte ich z.B. beim Schleppen aus der Hand eine 60er Meerforelle am 3gr Haarjig an der sehr leichten 10gr Rute. Das war ein Wahnsinnsdrill und für mich jetzt nicht irgendwie weniger wert als mit dem Weitwurf-Klempnerzeug mit dem ich am Strand bei starkem Wind fische.


----------



## thanatos (26. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Mein Jottchen,wer´s machen will soll´s doch ,ist doch spannend wie ne
durchsichtige Überraschungstüte.
Macht doch was ihr wollt und laßt anderen auch ihren Spaß.


----------



## sevone (26. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht neidisch, auf Formel 1-Fahrer, oder die Leute, die Touristenrennen auf dem Ring fahren etc. nur weil die grosse, hochmotorisierte Autos unterm Hintern haben, und ich sparsame 65PS fahre. Aber ich lehne sowas trotzdem ab. Aus Gründen, die nichts mit Neid zu tun haben.
> 
> Und genauso lehne ich es ab, mit immer besseren Methoden unbedingt jeden einzelnen Fisch in einem Gewässer finden und erreichen zu können. Bootsangeln kann man an diversen Gewässern auf Grund der Grösse sowieso nicht ausschliessen, aber muss das ganze dann noch mit bester Technik gepaart sein, damit man nicht mal mehr denken, sondern nur noch suchen muss?
> Ich sage Nein!
> ...



Lehnst Du diese Dinge für Dich persönlich ab, weil sie deinen Einstellungen widersprechen, oder lehnst Du diese Dinge generell für jeden in der Gesellschaft ab?


----------



## Rannebert (26. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



sevone schrieb:


> Lehnst Du diese Dinge für Dich persönlich ab, weil sie deinen Einstellungen widersprechen, oder lehnst Du diese Dinge generell für jeden in der Gesellschaft ab?



Wenns dabei nach mir ginge, dann würde ich angesprochene, und noch einige mehr Dinge generell ablehnen, und der Gesellschaft entziehen.
So leicht geht es dabei aber nicht. Gerade beim angesprochenen Motorsport höre ich schon die Standardargumente, dass doch gerade dort soviel neue Technik entwickelt wird, und auf den Massenmarkt gebracht wird. Ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Und sollten darüber Methoden zur Reduzierung des Verbrauchs von Fahrzeugen für jederman erschwinglich und zugänglich werden, dann erst recht gut. Nur muss man dabei natürlich das rundherum auch sehen, am wenigsten wird wohl tatsächlich bei den Rennen verblasen, die ganze Logistik rundrum fordert genug. Sicherlich werden dadurch auch Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und erhalten, aber tüchtige und kluge Köpfe könnten auch ganz andere Technologien vorantreiben.
Und statt, dass die EU uns nach dem Verbot von Glühbirnen, der zukünftigen vorgeschriebenen maximalen Leistungsaufnahme von Staubsaugern und ähnlichem Schwachsinn weiter in die Privathaushalte reinredet, sollte lieber die Automobillobby in die Pflicht genommen werden, mit nichtregenerativen Energien sparsamer umzugehen. Nur traut sich da ja niemand so richtig ran, und wenn doch steckt zuviel Geld und Macht auf der Gegenseite.
Aber vielleicht will die EU auch schon mal Strom für die Elektromobilität sparen. Da ist die kommende Formel E auch tatsächlich ein Lichtblick. Strom lässt sich zur Zeit zwar auch noch nicht sinnvoll in vernünftigen Mengen prodzuieren, ohne auf Kernkraft oder Fossile Brennstoffe zurückzugreifen, aber da gibt es zumindest Hoffnung. Und was immer grössere Anbauflächen für Bioethanol etc. für Auswirkungen haben werden, brauch ich sicher nicht erläutern. Das kann man sich gut selber zusammenreimen.
Und die Privatpersonen, die zwar Spass mit ihren hochmotorisierten Fahrzeugen haben, Geld und Sprit dabei gedankenlos verblasen, mag ich nicht. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hatte auch mal ein Auto mit vielzuviel Leistung, und einem ordentlichen Verbrauch. Sicher hat das Spass gemacht, damit auf der Bahn die linke Spur freizuräumen, aber da bin ich rausgewachsen, und wenn ichs mir leisten könnte, dann würde ich wohl auch elektrisch fahren.

Das hat natürlich wenig gemein, mit dem Angeln vom Boot per Echolot, aber da es ja zuerst um die Neiddebatte ging, gehörte auch das einmal erläutert. In beiden Fällen herrscht kein Neid, sonder eher bedenken über das Handeln an sich. Aber vielleicht kommt das äquivalent zum pelagischen Angeln ja bald, wenn man mit Navi und Gewehr in den Zoo zur Grosswildjagd aufbricht, und nur noch das richtige Gehege suchen muss. Da würde ich das Geschrei gerne mal drüber hören.
Denn im Endeffekt sitzt der Neid doch bei den Anglern, die genau diese Art des Angelns ausführen. Offensichtlich fangen sie nicht so viel wie andere, fangen nicht so grosse und schwere Fische wie andere, und müssen dann zu solchen Hilfsmitteln greifen, damit ein tolles Foto entsteht. Oder sie bilden es sich zumindest ein. 
Denn Kochtopfangler sind das in den wenigsten Fällen, und das ist auch gut so, sonst hätten die Gewässer nämlich auch noch das Problem, dass die grossen Freiwasserfische weg wären.
Und was ich von Trophäenanglern halte, werde ich hier nicht auch noch erläutern. Das könnte sonst ausarten....


----------



## Maifliege (26. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132909


----------



## Stxkx1978 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Eure Armut kotzt mich an !!!:q


----------



## sevone (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich sehe die Dinge generell und im Speziellen etwas anders, möchte und kann Dir aber nicht Deine Einstellung nehmen. Warum sehe ich die Dinge anders? Weil ich persönlich viel von Freiheit halte. Und weil Freiheit immer und ganz besonders auch die Freiheit Andersdenkender bzw. –handelnder ist. Nun ist Freiheit wahrlich ein oft genutzter und sehr weitfassender Begriff und natürlich mag es den Eindruck erwecken, ich nutzte diesen, um mich dahinter zu verstecken und einem echten Argumentaustausch aus dem Weg zu gehen. Mit Freiheit meine ich hier auch ganz ausdrücklich nicht Anarchie. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Diskussion bei so unterschiedlich gelagerten Grundwerten für beide Seiten wenig zielführend ist, da sie philosophische Dimensionen annehmen wird. 

Festhalten möchte ich, dass es erschreckend ist, mit welcher Aggressivität die Kritiker der Techniknutzung beim Angeln hier und anderswo ihre Meinung kundtun. Die Argumentation findet dabei meist auf subjektiver und daher unsachlicher Ebene statt. Eine Meinungsäußerung der Technikaffinen in die andere Richtung, wie z.B. technisch weniger aufwendige Methoden zu kritisieren, findet nie statt. Die Begründung ist so einfach wie logisch: Weshalb sollte das jemand tun? Dem, der mit Boot und Echolot auf dem Gewässer unterwegs ist, hat doch nichts davon, den Uferangler oder den Bootsangler ohne Echolot zu kritisieren. Weshalb also, und zwar ganz objektiv betrachtet, ist es andersherum nicht so? 

Ich empfehle allen Diskussionsteilnehmern mit einem zwinkernden Auge die 2. Episode der 10. Staffel „Southpark“; frei und legal anzusehen unter southpark.de


----------



## Rannebert (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Ja, da könnte man wirklich lange und ausgiebig drüber diskutieren.
Aber, auch wenn es anders geklangen haben mag, ich bin auch für maximale Freiheit des einzelnen. Jedoch sehe ich auch den Punkt, an dem ich eben nicht machen muss, was ich kann, nur weil ich die Freiheit habe, es machen zu dürfen.
Spass dabei zu haben ist sicherlich eine Rechtfertigung, aber die Konsequenzen von so manchen Handlungsweisen sollte man auch immer im Hinterkopf haben, dann bräuchte man auch gar nicht soviele Verbote.
Leider funktioniert das nicht so gut, wie es könnte, dazu sind die Menschen einfach zu verschieden...


----------



## Purist (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



sevone schrieb:


> Eine Meinungsäußerung der Technikaffinen in die andere Richtung, wie z.B. technisch weniger aufwendige Methoden zu kritisieren, findet nie statt.
> Die Begründung ist so einfach wie logisch: Weshalb sollte das jemand  tun? Dem, der mit Boot und Echolot auf dem Gewässer unterwegs ist, hat  doch nichts davon, den Uferangler oder den Bootsangler ohne Echolot zu  kritisieren. Weshalb also, und zwar ganz objektiv betrachtet, ist es  andersherum nicht so?



Der Bootsangler mag nicht kritisieren, vielleicht lacht er sich trotzdem ins Fäustchen, wer weiß das schon?

Angenommen Angeln ist kein Wettbewerb um größer, länger, schwerer, bedarf es dann technisch aufwendigster Methoden um gezielt Fischen nachzustellen, die man sonst (angeblich) nicht fängt? 

Wenn es doch ein Wettbewerb ist, dann gilt die Grundregel unseres Wirtschaftssystems: Wer mehr Geld einsetzt, der gewinnt. Das erklärt von selber, warum der Bootsangler, der pelagisch mit Echolot fischt, über den Kollegen am Ufer nur dann kritisierend herzieht, wenn der einen Meterhecht mit Knüppelschlag und Kiemenschnitt versorgt. Was genau hinter dessen Handeln steckt, wieviele Stunden der in diesen Fisch "investiert" hat, interessiert den Technikbegeisterten nicht. Der weiß lediglich, dass wenn alle so wie er angeln und dabei noch entnehmen würden, die Bestände durchaus schrumpfen würden.

Etwas mehr Verständnis füreinander würde uns guttun. Ob wir den Wettbewerb brauchen, um welch süßes Foto auch immer, sollte man an anderer Stelle diskutieren. Beim Angeln halte ich das, aus Erfahrung, für eine ziemlich schräge Angelegenheit. Jede andere Sportart, Casting inklusive, ist da ehrlicher.


Trotzdem kann keine "Supererfolgsmethode" (mag es eine sein, oder nicht, ist mir so gleichgültig wie Weltmeister die tote Zander drillen) präsentieren und gleichzeitig vor möglichen eklatanten Folgen für die Hechtbestände warnen, sobald Entnahme eine Rolle spielt. Das ist wie Karpfenangeln mit Wundsalbe und nur ein weiterer "Kopfkratz-C&R"-Fall.


----------



## SchleppLugi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Also bei uns in den Voralpensee wird schon seit über 30 Jahren im Freiwasser geangelt. Was soll daran jetzt neu sein?

Das benutzen eines Echolots wird meiner Meinung nach hier ein wenig überschätzt. Viel wichtiger ist zur richtigen Beißzeit seinen Köder im Wasser zu haben. 

LG Christian


----------



## Buchsbaum (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



SchleppLugi schrieb:


> Also bei uns in den Voralpensee wird schon seit über 30 Jahren im Freiwasser geangelt. Was soll daran jetzt neu sein?
> 
> Das benutzen eines Echolots wird meiner Meinung nach hier ein wenig überschätzt. Viel wichtiger ist zur richtigen Beißzeit seinen Köder im Wasser zu haben.
> 
> LG Christian





Beste antwort überhaupt,denn nur der Köder im Wasser fängt Fische.Was bringt die beste Ausrüstung wenn man zur falschen Zeit am Wasser ist.Ein guter Angler der sein Gewässer wie seine Westentasche kennt wird wesentlich erfolgreicher sein als derjenige der mit dem Echo unterwegs ist.


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



mikesch schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja eure Kohlefaserruten gleich auf den Müll werfen.
> Kann euch aber im Gegenzug mit schönen Vollglasruten aushelfen.|supergri Die uralten gespliessten Ruten in meinem Angelzimmer sind aber tabu.



so schön es sich mit Kohlefaserruten auch angelt,ausrangiert
 hab ich noch keine,nur auf den Müll geworfen  weil sie irgend wann mal den Geist aufgegeben haben |gr:,dafür stehen genug Vollglas-,Hohlglas- Metallglas- Aluminium und
 Mischmaterialruten auf meinem Dachboden,mit denen ich jeder Zeit wieder loslegen könnte :q ,die Älteste ist von 1961.
 Luxus ist eben etwas flüchtiger.:q
 Meckert doch nicht immer gleich wenn mal andere anders angeln als ihr und bildet euch doch nicht ein das sie auch erfolgreicher sind ,zum Fische fangen gehört mehr als nur teures Gerät #6
 Ps.:meine gespliesten Ruten hab ich gut vertickt.


----------



## Dingsi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Pelagisches angeln... Also ich seh das recht entspannt. Wenn jemand so angeln möchte, bitte gern. Was ich im Gegensatz dazu kritisch sehe, ist diese "Geldscheffellei" mit dieser Art. Wie in voran gegangenen Posts schon erwähnt muss jedes Jahr eine neue Kuh durchs Dorf getrieben werden um möglichst viel Umsatz zu generieren. Das ist mittlerweile auffällig. Das nennt sich dann Marktwirtschaft.
Schaut euch einmal an von wem diese Trends gesetzt werden. Meist ist es ein Händler bzw. ein Hersteller von Angelgeräten. Welcher Sinn dahinter steckt ist doch klar. #d

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von dieser Art des Angelns. Für mich ist das eher Jagen/ernten als Angeln, aber jeder so wie er mag. 

Wo ich gern widersprechen möchte ist die Annahme man brächte ein Echolot im 4-stelligen Bereich. Es geht auch mit einem was 250€ kostet.
Auch sind diese Angler meist erfolgreicher in Sachen kapitaler Fänge.. Aber ist es wirklich das, was das Angeln ausmacht?! Für mich nicht. Ich freu mich auf gelegentliche große Fische, auch wenn ich dafür manchmal Jahre brauche. Dafür ist dann die Freude um so größer. Die meisten die ich kenne, die pelagisch fischen verfolgen das C&R. Zum Glück. Ansonsten würde ich hier eine massive Gefahr für die Großfischbestände sehen.#6

Mal davon abgesehen ist es letztlich wie mit jeder neuen Methode: Sie generiert Gewinn. Und das ist es worum es hauptsächlich geht!|uhoh:


----------



## keilerkopf (3. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Mahlzeit,
sehe das alles auch recht entspannt und kann hier auch so manchen Quervergleich (bspw. Motorsport |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes) nicht nachvollziehen.

1. Im Freiwasser wird schon ewig gefischt.

2. Permanent andere zu reglementieren ist gruselig. Es gibt schon genug Einschränkungen

Und zur Technikdebatte:
 Die Technikdebatte ist scheinheilig ohne Ende. jede Epoche lebt von dem erzielten industriellen Fortschritt! (
Bellyboot verbieten, da Kunststoff vor 100 Jahren nicht verfügbar war? 
Jeden Wurf abbremsen, da der Fluch der verarbeitbaren Kohlefaser samt geflochtener Schnur erst seit weniger als 100Jahren verfügbar ist? 
Angeln nur am Ufer, da Wurfruten vor X Jahren nicht da waren? 
Dazu diese scharfen chemisch geschärften Haken aus den speziellen Legierungen, auch Teufelszeug, gleich abschaffen!
Gar nicht erst zu reden von der Bestandsbedrohung für die Fische, die wir fangen, weil wir mit dem Automobil zum Wasser fahren (müßten wir zu Fuß gehen, wären wir ja schließlich gar nicht so oft und lange am Wasser!)
Dürfen wir dann in Kanälen, Baggerseen und Talsperren eigentlich angeln? Alles durch Technik entstanden!

In diesem Sinne:
Viele Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Purist (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> 2. Permanent andere zu reglementieren ist gruselig. Es gibt schon genug Einschränkungen



Für ein friedliches Miteinander ist ein Maß an Reglementierung unerlässlich, dass weiß der Mensch seit Jahrtausenden der Zivilisation.



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Die Technikdebatte ist scheinheilig ohne Ende. jede Epoche lebt von dem erzielten industriellen Fortschritt!



Nicht die Epoche lebt vom industriellen Fortschritt, jede Epoche bringt technischen Fortschritt mit sich. Was die Industrie und der Endverbraucher daraus macht ist zudem eine andere Sache. 
Lagen in den Angelgeschäften nach 1867 eigentlich Dynamitstangen herum? Vermutlich nicht, weil Angler wussten, dass das mit Angelsport nichts mehr zu tun hat. Das gleiche gilt für einige andere Fangmethoden. Nur weil sie funktionieren, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man sie auch einsetzen muss. 

Heutiges pelagisches Angeln ist so ein Fall: 
Für Großfischjäger eine weitere Möglichkeit ihr Hobby zu bestreiten, die Masse der Angler wird es trotzdem nie tun, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen, die Bestände werden es danken. Warum wird es dann trotzdem derart propagiert, von den üblichen Verdächtigen? 
Weil sich der Echolothersteller/vertreiber ein paar Mehreinnahmen verspricht, die er ohne die Werbung, per Anzeigenschaltungen + Artikel, nicht gehabt hätte. 

"Uns Anglern" wird das nur vor die Füße geworfen, sollten wir mehrheitlich darauf anspringen hätte das Folgen, denen sich die Propagandisten sogar voll bewusst sind. Folglich: Es liegt in unserer Hand, wie wir damit umgehen. Würden wir alle so angeln, wäre es gar keine "Erfolgsmethode" mehr. 

Würde sie zunehmend genutzt werden, sinkt bereits der Erfolg, aber irgendwann wird dann auch ein Neider darauf anspringen und entsprechende Verbote anstreben.


----------



## sevone (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Für ein friedliches Miteinander ist ein Maß an Reglementierung unerlässlich, dass weiß der Mensch seit Jahrtausenden der Zivilisation.



Das ist korrekt; der Vorposter wollte jedoch zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es bereits Regeln gibt, die für "friedliches Miteinander" sorgen. Wie bereits geäußert gewinne ich allerdings den Eindruck, dass gerade die "Kritiker" mit ihrer Wortwahl und ihren Vergleichen einen erheblichen Anteil daran haben, das friedliche Miteinander empfindlich zu stören.





Purist schrieb:


> Lagen in den Angelgeschäften nach 1867 eigentlich Dynamitstangen herum? Vermutlich nicht, weil Angler wussten, dass das mit Angelsport nichts mehr zu tun hat. Das gleiche gilt für einige andere Fangmethoden. Nur weil sie funktionieren, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man sie auch einsetzen muss. [...] Heutiges pelagisches Angeln ist so ein Fall



Bei dieser Äußerung handelt es sich ganz klar um Polemik (lt. Duden _"scharfer, oft persönlicher Angriff ohne sachliche Argumente [im Rahmen einer Auseinandersetzung] im Bereich der Literatur, Kunst, Religion, Philosophie, Politik o. Ä." _); Dynamitfischen mit pelagischem Angeln unter Zuhilfenahme eines Echolots zu vergleichen ist schon sehr weit hergeholt. 




Purist schrieb:


> Für Großfischjäger eine weitere Möglichkeit ihr Hobby zu bestreiten, die Masse der Angler wird es trotzdem nie tun, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen, die Bestände werden es danken. Warum wird es dann trotzdem derart propagiert, von den üblichen Verdächtigen?



Sollte dieser Logik nach ausschließlich über Methoden und technische Neuerungen berichtet werden, die "die Masse der Angler" auch anwenden wird/kann? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass dies in keinem Lebensbereich so ist, wird der Anglerschaft damit eine weitgehende Homogenität unterstellt, die wohl kaum jemand  belegen kann.



Purist schrieb:


> Weil sich der Echolothersteller/vertreiber ein paar Mehreinnahmen verspricht, die er ohne die Werbung, per Anzeigenschaltungen + Artikel, nicht gehabt hätte.



Es ist nicht verwerflich, dass Anzeigen geschatet werden, oder "Spezialisten" auch bei redaktionellen Beiträgen unterstützend einwirken. Erwachsene, voll geschäftsfähige Menschen sollten in der Lage sein, zwischen Werbung und tatsächlicher Information in einem Artikel zu unterscheiden. 



Purist schrieb:


> "Uns Anglern" wird das nur vor die Füße geworfen,



Mir wurde nichts "vor die Füße geworfen". Dieser Eindruck kann doch nur entstehen, wenn man meint, von etwas Neuem an seinem Weg gehindert zu werden. Dem ist aber mitnichten so. Vielmehr habe ich den Verdacht, dass die "Kritiker" etwas am Wegesrand liegen sehen, dass ihnen subjektiv nicht gefällt, dort hingehen und es dann vor ihren Füßen liegt, sie es nicht verwerten wollen/können und sich dann beschweren, dass dort etwas liegt.



Purist schrieb:


> Würden wir alle so angeln, wäre es gar keine "Erfolgsmethode" mehr.



Eine schwierige Behauptung. Um ein Beispiel heranzuziehen: Seit Nutzung der Haarmontage mit Festblei kann man recht selektiv Karpfen befischen. Ob man 1980 damit mehr Karpfen gefangen hat als heute, weiss ich nicht. Selbst kein Karpfenangler, denke ich doch, dass diese Methode immer noch weitgehend Standard ist.


----------



## Bobster (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Interessante Stellungnahmen.
 ...und ohne Neid !


 Perspektivisch gesehen handelt es sich für mich pers. beim pelagischen angeln weiterhin, leider aber mit stetiger Zunahme für die nächsten Jahre, um ein weiteres
 Mosaikteilchen, welches das "Uferangelns" deutlich
 ins Prekariat stellen und somit entscheidend
 Einfluss nehmen wird auf die Anglergemeinschaft.

 Ganz abgesehen vom Fangerfolg bzw. "ernten"....


----------



## keilerkopf (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Für ein friedliches Miteinander ist ein Maß an Reglementierung unerlässlich, dass weiß der Mensch seit Jahrtausenden der Zivilisation.


Völlig klar, halte allerdings die Dokumentation unseres Zusammenlebens in den meisten Bereichen des Lebens (u.a. dem Angeln) für mindestens ausreichend 


Purist schrieb:


> Nicht die Epoche lebt vom industriellen Fortschritt, jede Epoche bringt technischen Fortschritt mit sich. Was die Industrie und der Endverbraucher daraus macht ist zudem eine andere Sache.
> Lagen in den Angelgeschäften nach 1867 eigentlich Dynamitstangen herum? Vermutlich nicht, weil Angler wussten, dass das mit Angelsport nichts mehr zu tun hat. Das gleiche gilt für einige andere Fangmethoden. Nur weil sie funktionieren, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man sie auch einsetzen muss.



Das hat mit einer sachlichen Argumentation mal rein gar nichts zu tun. Gehe dennoch mal sachlich darauf ein, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt:
Bei der von dir beschriebenen Methode wird der Fisch nicht durch Präsentation eines Köders zum anbiss verführt/provoziert. Aus meiner Sicht sprichst du nicht über Angeln.


Purist schrieb:


> Heutiges pelagisches Angeln ist so ein Fall:
> Für Großfischjäger eine weitere Möglichkeit ihr Hobby zu bestreiten, die Masse der Angler wird es trotzdem nie tun, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen, die Bestände werden es danken. Warum wird es dann trotzdem derart propagiert, von den üblichen Verdächtigen?
> Weil sich der Echolothersteller/vertreiber ein paar Mehreinnahmen verspricht, die er ohne die Werbung, per Anzeigenschaltungen + Artikel, nicht gehabt hätte.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nicht folgen. Die Methode wird wie immer in Zeitschriften in einer Symbiose aus Artikel und Werbung präsentiert. Ist aber völlig normal aus meiner Sicht (habe bspw. auch noch keine Ökosandalenwerbung in der Auto,Motor, Sport gesehen.
Überall angeln damit geht so richtig auch nicht. Entweder, weil das Bootsangeln in vielen gewässern komplett verboten ist oder auch, weil diese Gewäser aufgrund fehlender Sprungschicht aufgrund fehlender Tiefe eher strukturgebundene Bestände haben.


----------



## Purist (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



sevone schrieb:


> Eine schwierige Behauptung. Um ein Beispiel heranzuziehen: Seit Nutzung der Haarmontage mit Festblei kann man recht selektiv Karpfen befischen. Ob man 1980 damit mehr Karpfen gefangen hat als heute, weiss ich nicht. Selbst kein Karpfenangler, denke ich doch, dass diese Methode immer noch weitgehend Standard ist.



Um sie zu belegen würde es ausreichen, an Gewässern, an denen ausschließlich mit Haarmontage, Festblei, Boilies und Partikeln geangelt wird, bewusst eine andere (selektive) Methoden zu wählen. Ich denke jeder Angler ist sich darüber bewusst, dass sich Köder und Methoden, je kleiner das Gewässer desto mehr, totlaufen können. Aus diesem Glauben resultiert u.a. die Produktvielfalt bei Ködern, die Variationen bei bekannten Montagen. 

Bezüglich des pelagischen Angelns beziehe ich es explizit auf große Raubfische als Ziel und die Entnahme. Würde das jeder tun, eben auch solche die ihre Fänge entnehmen, gäbe es in "den Tiefen" keine besonders kapitalen Räuber mehr, die man mit dem Echolot noch suchen könnte. Sie würden stetig kleiner werden, bis diejenigen, die das pelagische Angeln betreiben (in dem Fall: alle) das Interesse an der Methode verlieren.


----------



## Bobster (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Bezüglich des pelagischen Angelns beziehe ich es explizit auf große Raubfische als Ziel und die Entnahme. Würde das jeder tun, eben auch solche die ihre Fänge entnehmen, gäbe es in "den Tiefen" keine besonders kapitalen Räuber mehr, die man mit dem Echolot noch suchen könnte. Sie würden stetig kleiner werden, bis diejenigen, die das pelagische Angeln betreiben (in dem Fall: alle) das Interesse an der Methode verlieren.



Dem stimme ich zu...


----------



## Purist (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Das hat mit einer sachlichen Argumentation mal rein gar nichts zu tun. Gehe dennoch mal sachlich darauf ein, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt:
> Bei der von dir beschriebenen Methode wird der Fisch nicht durch Präsentation eines Köders zum anbiss verführt/provoziert. Aus meiner Sicht sprichst du nicht über Angeln.



Ich habe bewusst dieses provokante Beispiel genutzt, weil du, in deinem Beitrag zuvor, den technischen Fortschritt derart kritiklos als Maß aller Dinge hingestellt hast. 
Auch Sevone hat es nicht verstanden, auf was ich damit indirekt abzielte, daher eine Erläuterung:

Angeln hat noch nie geheißen, auf maximalen Ertrag (heute oft Fangerfolg) abzuzielen, dafür würde der technische Fortschritt (schon lange!) deutlich bessere Methoden bieten, als mit Rute, Rolle und einem Haken Fischen nachzustellen.
Warum tun wir es trotzdem? Weil andere Methoden einfach verboten wurden oder weil es andere Aspekte gibt, die uns wichtig und erstrebenswert erscheinen? Vermutlich bedingt diese Aspekte die Verbote. 

Nun sollte sich, bezüglich des pelagischen Angelns, jeder selber die Frage stellen, ob wir in die Natur gehen, um beim Angeln selbst ununterbrochen auf Displays zu starren. Schließlich geht die Methode über die Angelplatzsuche per Echolot deutlich hinaus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



> Nun sollte sich, bezüglich des pelagischen Angelns, jeder selber die Frage stellen, ob wir in die Natur gehen, um beim Angeln selbst ununterbrochen auf Displays zu starren.


Es sollte sich auch jeder die Frage stellen, warum er anderen erzählen will, was "richtiges" Angeln ist...

Dem ein sin Uhl ist dem anderen sin Nachtigall..

Und welcher Aspekt jedem einzelnen Angler beim Angeln wichtig ist, ist alleine dessen Sache..

Oder gibts jetzt auch schon "Gesinnungsangeln"?


----------



## Daniel1983 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Was Ihr für ein Stress habt mit dem Pelagisches Angeln.... kaum ein Angler wird das richtig / sehr gut betreiben können..... Es fängt schon bei der Ausrüstung an, ein gescheites Motorboot sowie E-Motor.... dann geht es weiter mit der Echolotausrüstung GPS Sidescan etc mal vorrausgesetzt, dh. im besten Fall wenn man es richtig betreiben will 2 Echos!!! Da sind wir schon bei round about 2500 Euro! nur für Technikkramm! Dann die Erfahrung was Echolotbedienung... Boot exakt steuern angeht, da kommen die meisten schon an Ihre Grenzen! 

Der ich Schädel alles ab Typ von neben an kann mit ziemlicher Gewissheit keinen dieser Punkte erfüllen! 

Die anderen die Geld in Ihr Hobby pumpen und viel am Wasser sind, schlagen zu 90% kaum einen dieser Laichfische ab!

Wir waren dieses Jahr viel Pelagisches Angeln, ich sag euch eins von 20-25 gesichteten Fische bleibt mit viel Glück einer hängen! 

Also bitte nicht rum heulen!


----------



## Purist (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder gibts jetzt auch schon "Gesinnungsangeln"?



Herdentrieb? Gewiss, Thomas. Zudem bekommen wir von mindestens zwei Seiten diktiert, was Angeln zu sein hat.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Pelagisches Angeln? Zu teuer, zu langweilig. Meiner Meinung nach nur etwas für echte Großfischjäger, die deutlich häufiger und verbissener ans Wasser gehe als Otto-Normal und vor allem aufs Ergebnis schielen.

Ich schätze die Einfachheit beim Angeln und will in der Natur sein. Ich beneide o.g. Experten bestenfalls um ihr Boot. Ich hätte aber keine Lust darauf, dass meine Welt auf die Größe eines Echolotbildschirmes zusammenschrumpft, auch wenn die Chance auf den selektiven Fang eines Kapitalen ungleich höher ist.

Wer so angeln möchte soll es tun. Ich winke den Experten derweil munter vom Ufer zu und angle mich durch die Schniepel durch und hoffe auf den mysteriösen Kapitalen. Ich glaube in 5 Jahren weiß niemand mehr mit dem Wortkonstrukt etwas anzufangen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Angeln*

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen!


----------

